
Google Is Entering the Cryptocurrency Space - leoharsha2
https://medium.com/bexpro/google-is-entering-the-cryptocurrency-space-765a183fd702
======
HillaryBriss
> _They are already late and will try to catch up time by a number of serious
> acquisitions. We shall see a multibillion M &A activity from tech giants
> already next year._

